# Fuzzy Goat award goes too....



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Miss Kitty! I can not wait to clip the goats. Especially her so I can see what is under all of that hair! She leaves a lot to the imagination... Come on warm weather we are ready in New England!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

What a fuzz ball hahaha


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Haha!!

Oh I know what you mean! I am dying to clip my girls too!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

I don't have any girls to clip yet but I sure am ready for some warm weather.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

How cute!


----------



## fivefoldfarms (Apr 18, 2013)

we keep getting teased, warm for a bit during the day then cold or close to freezing at night sucks


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Frosty, it's all I can do not to clip your girls! Especially Willow! I LOVE that girl!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

fivefoldfarms said:


> we keep getting teased, warm for a bit during the day then cold or close to freezing at night sucks


I just wanted to tell you website is awesome!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

My, she sure is a fuzz ball! Cute!


----------

